# Not so Pro



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Rockler Jig-It has self-centering bits for 7/32" inserts.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Deke , no its actually a new Rockler item and they made a major oversight.

Pkat, I have the Jig-It and the centering bit, I wanted a more professional jig. The $70.00 "pro-jig" actually has less capabilities than the $30 Jig-It


----------

